# eagle creek



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

what havebeen hot baits up there


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always done best using shad raps. At times, rubber worms , especially black or purple, produce. But I've caught my largest and most bass on shad raps of various types. Sometimes deep runners, other times shallow runners. Lots of water in that creek for sure....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the info ill let you know how i do


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

was there for the BFL and i don't think there are bass in that creek


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Just kep thinking that , and we all will be fine...LOL...seriously, it depends on the time of year. I've always caught a bunch of bass out of there. as have several others who know the creek. April seems to be prime time..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah them fish are there just gotta catch em


----------

